
Scaling to 50k users as a small startup - tryhackme
https://blog.tryhackme.com/50k-users/
======
qmarchi
I get that it's not supposed to be a technical blog post, but some details
would've been nice.

What platform are they using? Major Cloud Providers? How'd they solve load
balancing? HA-Proxy? Nginx? What tuning had been done?

What database are they using? What'd they use to determine the queries? What'd
they end up doing with the hot queries?

VPN tunnels? What are they using? What's the underlying network?

More importantly, what challenges did they experience while scaling up? What
things had to be fundamentally rewritten?

Maybe the author will see this and can answer some of the questions here.

------
terrycody
I am wondering how your startup can earn by doing this platform? I can't see
any price plan or whatever...

